# Outlook Add-in help



## Davecann2 (Feb 9, 2012)

Hi Everyone,

I am trying to install a Microsoft Outlook Add-in on Windows Server 2008 R2 Standard with Terminal Server. I want the add-in to work for all users.

I've tried to install the MSI file using "install mode" but the add-in does not work for anyone except the administrator who installed the add-in. Any suggestions?

Thank you!


----------



## Davecann2 (Feb 9, 2012)

To anyone reading this post... The resolution was a simple registry fix. It seems as though the add-in was pointing to the 64bit location ... C:\program files\ect.. instead of the 32bit location... C:\program files(86)\ect.


----------

